# Only in Florida: 80-Year-Old Shoots 73-Year-Old Armed Robber



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...-80-year-old-shoots-73-year-old-armed-robber/


----------

